

CEO Crime and Punishment - rfreytag
http://bhorowitz.com/2007/06/27/ceo-crime-and-punishment/

======
steveklabnik
The road to hell is paved with good intentions. It's often really hard to see
that in the grander scheme of things, you're doing something bad.

